# Delning av bandbredd?

## jens.l

Jag har ett nätverk hemma på 5st datorer dock är det bara två+servern/routern som används 24/7 genom två switchar 10/100 (dlink) och ett Telia Adsl på 8/0.8mbit. Min router är en linuxburk som kör iptables och packet shaping. Men jag blir så extremt störd på att laddar jag upp nått i 100kb/sek (dvs maxar linan utåt) och dator nummer två börjar maxa linan istället så får den burken all bandbredd istället för min. Spelar liksom ingen roll vad man gör behöver den andra burken bandbredd så får den burken all bandbredd också.

5ports switchen står på övervåningen tillsammans med router och modem och ifrån den går den en uplink kabel ner till min 8ports switch där jag och den datorn som snor all bandbredd sitter på.

Detta är då mäktigt irriterande då jag kan inte kan surfa eller göra nått så länge den datorn tar all bandbredd.

Kan man inte få dom att dela på bandbredden istället. Trodde det skulle hjälpas med packet shaping men tydligen inte. Ligger felet själva nätverket eller i min server/router?.

//Jens

----------

## Markus H

Har du kollat på iproute?

http://lartc.org/

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.ratelimit.single.html

----------

